# Daily Random reboots



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just got the 622 installed this Sat. So far, each day, while watching DVR media and once just watching Sat, the 622 locks up, requiring a reboot or just reboot on its own.

It reboots on its own when watching recorded material. It locks up with watching OTA and possibly other channel types, the lockup results in a blank screen and sometimes loud radnom noise from the audio - not good.

Was this receiver rushed to market or what?

So far several show recordings have been screwed up because of these problems and the wife started asking why we had to pay more for the downgrade  

No local OTA channel mappings, seemingly random multiple recordings (of timer based shows - for example, on Sat. I had 2 SNL recorded, that nights and one early in the morning from about 10 years ago).

Ah, hope this is all resolved soon. Big sigh.


----------



## Squiglee (Jan 20, 2004)

I had the same problem. Finally got a replacment unit about 10 days ago. No more reboots.

see

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55340


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

nightfly85 said:


> Just got the 622 installed this Sat. So far, each day, while watching DVR media and once just watching Sat, the 622 locks up, requiring a reboot or just reboot on its own.
> 
> It reboots on its own when watching recorded material. It locks up with watching OTA and possibly other channel types, the lockup results in a blank screen and sometimes loud radnom noise from the audio - not good.
> 
> ...


Do you have the 622 installed in a closed space? Sounds like a possible heat problem...


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

From the discussions here and some comments from Tech Support I have the impression there may be two reboot problems. One is hardware related, probably mostly in the early shipments, and requires a replacement. The second is software related and hopefully will be fixed with the next update.


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

BillJ said:


> From the discussions here and some comments from Tech Support I have the impression there may be two reboot problems. One is hardware related, probably mostly in the early shipments, and requires a replacement. The second is software related and hopefully will be fixed with the next update.


It certainly sounds plausible to me that there are two different reboot problems. My first 622 rebooted at least 8 times a day. It "locked up" for a couple minutes, then rebooted and went through the sat search routine (and sometimes the guide routine). The replacement 622 reboots about 1 or 2 times a day (which didn't start until I had it almost a week) and goes directly into reboot without the couple minutes of freeze. In other words, the rebooting behavior is different with the new 622 so I can believe that the first 622 I had was mostly a hardware problem and the second 622 is having a software problem.

However, if it is software, why isn't everyone having this problem? We all have the same version of software don't we?


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

David-A said:


> It certainly sounds plausible to me that there are two different reboot problems. My first 622 rebooted at least 8 times a day. It "locked up" for a couple minutes, then rebooted and went through the sat search routine (and sometimes the guide routine). The replacement 622 reboots about 1 or 2 times a day (which didn't start until I had it almost a week) and goes directly into reboot without the couple minutes of freeze. In other words, the rebooting behavior is different with the new 622 so I can believe that the first 622 I had was mostly a hardware problem and the second 622 is having a software problem.
> 
> However, if it is software, why isn't everyone having this problem? We all have the same version of software don't we?


Mine started rebooting this weekend once a day. Unfortunately it seems to be during the baseball games I'm recording. It also tells me sat 1 has no signal.

I called Dish and they wanted me to move the receiver to another cable setup and make sure it wasn't cabling. I did that and it isn't. It's the box  but they're being testy about sending out a new box. They won't send a new box unless a tech comes out and verifies the problem.

How can they verify an intermittent problem?

ugh


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

Have you tried going back to factory defaults. THis has seemed to clear mine up at least for now.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I just posted a thread that included my first day experience using the 622 and this was the complaint I had. It rebooted several time for no reason and I can recreate the reboot every time I use the PIP. Since it is the first day, I figured that it may have something to do with the initial setup. I will see how it behaves tonight.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

socceteer said:


> I can recreate the reboot every time I use the PIP.


Does it reboot when you use SWAP instead of PIP? I'm thinking the 2nd tuner might be locked up or stuck on an error message. I had something similar happen when I first set up my 622. I found the 2nd tuner locked up with an error message when I used SWAP to switch to it.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

I just had my 622 installed on Monday and I am also experiencing the reboots and "machine gun" audio lockups. In fact I think I had at least 8 reboots and locked sound within a 24 hour period. 

I called Dish yesterday afternoon and explained that this is a brand new 622 that was installed yesterday (Monday), that it was constantly rebooting, the equipment and cabling used, I had the L356 firmware, power inserter on #1 line, and the troubleshooting steps I had taken (hard boot, warm boot holding power switch for 5 seconds, etc.). The tech said they were authorized to send out new receivers and that Dish would be issuing a firmware update again, however there was no ETA on the firmware release date. I told him that I would keep an eye on it to see if I could recreate the reboot problem since it was sporadic. My 622 kept rebooting at random times so I said "eff it" and called Dish back. The female CSR was nice, asked what firmware I had, and I summarized the discussion with the last tech. She put me on hold for a few minutes and came back with an RMA number and said that I should have a new 622 in a few days.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I ordered my 622 on 4/1, received the empty box on 4/7 and received my 622 on 4/12. My installation is scheduled for 4/15. I hope I'm not going to regret going from the 942 to the 622. It seems a lot of people are having audio/video and reboot problems with the 622 while the 942 has very little problems. It feels a little scary having this change which might make things more frustrating.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

device manager said:


> I just had my 622 installed on Monday and I am also experiencing the reboots and "machine gun" audio lockups. In fact I think I had at least 8 reboots and locked sound within a 24 hour period.
> 
> I called Dish yesterday afternoon and explained that this is a brand new 622 that was installed yesterday (Monday), that it was constantly rebooting, the equipment and cabling used, I had the L356 firmware, power inserter on #1 line, and the troubleshooting steps I had taken (hard boot, warm boot holding power switch for 5 seconds, etc.). The tech said they were authorized to send out new receivers and that Dish would be issuing a firmware update again, however there was no ETA on the firmware release date. I told him that I would keep an eye on it to see if I could recreate the reboot problem since it was sporadic. My 622 kept rebooting at random times so I said "eff it" and called Dish back. The female CSR was nice, asked what firmware I had, and I summarized the discussion with the last tech. She put me on hold for a few minutes and came back with an RMA number and said that I should have a new 622 in a few days.


I got mine installed sunday morning. It rebooted itself twice on that day, once while browsing channels, once while watching a pre-recorded movie from Universal HD in the evening. I called Dish then to report it.
It worked OK monday night.

Tusday night it rebooted itself again while watching the French news (journal de France 2, on TV5) - again pre-recorded. I got the machine gun sound too. I called again for the 2nd time. They didn't offer me a replacement yet ...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am seeing the random reboots also. About 2 to 3 per day. Mine have occurred with no action on my part. Watching show then boom.. Reboot.


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, I am not alone I see.

Haven't had any lockups the last 2 days. Actually was able to record 2 shows while watching another for the first time.

I find it hard to believe that a simple decoder upgrade of the basic functions of the receiver/dvr would result in such amazingly large set of deficiences - and I am not just talking about my issues.

My guess is that my problems are software. I have in a custom audio rack with plenty of space all around and open to the room so I don't think I have heat issues - although it still gets hot.

Interactive services, although not new have undergone a major overall, and vod and related subsystems are causing the problems is my WAG.

It doesn't matter, I just want them fixed.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yesterday my rebooting box went from bad to worse. It know freezes up with a loud noise coming out of the speakers. I have to reboot. This happend twice last night and once this morning. I had a extra splitter so I tried that and it did not help. Think it might be time to give Dish a call. My 921 worked fine in this spot so unless I did something to the cabling, I might have a bad box. 

Thinking of trying a UPS on it to see if the symptoms are power related.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I am seeing the random reboots also. About 2 to 3 per day. Mine have occurred with no action on my part. Watching show then boom.. Reboot.


Yes. Exactly what I see.
So far, I haven't been able to watch a single 2 hour movie on the 622. Which is very upsetting since I upgraded my package to platinum HD ...
Last night I was watching a movie time delayed on Showtime HD. The receiver rebooted *twice* in the middle of the movie. I called Dish each time. I was furious. They didn't want to replace the box.
Only when I explained to them that I didn't consider myself bound by a contract after 4 days of receiving broken equipment, and asking to cancel my Dish service and disputing all the charges with my credit card company, did they come to their senses and give me a week's programming credit and offer to send a replacement box. Let's hope the next one is usable !


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I have one one the way also. Lets see if the problems go away.


----------



## daryllafferty (Apr 15, 2006)

I've had my 622 for about a week now. The first few days it worked pretty well. The last 2-3 days it has been getting worse and worse. Rebooting, locking up, losing OTA and Satellite signals.

The 622 has a lot of nice features compared to my Tivo, but the Tivo was rock solid. It never locked up, rebooted or caused any other problems, for months at a time.

Instead of lawsuits, Dish and Tivo should have cooperated. Dish could have had a much better product.


----------



## Portland Pete (Apr 16, 2006)

pdxsam said:


> Mine started rebooting this weekend once a day. Unfortunately it seems to be during the baseball games I'm recording. It also tells me sat 1 has no signal.
> 
> I called Dish and they wanted me to move the receiver to another cable setup and make sure it wasn't cabling. I did that and it isn't. It's the box but they're being testy about sending out a new box. They won't send a new box unless a tech comes out and verifies the problem.
> 
> ...


You should demand a replacement box or your $299 back. IMO the 622 and 211 shouldn't be on the market yet with all the problems they have. That's a very steep upgrade fee seeing as how you still don't own it after 18 months. E* really dropped the ball on this one. Just demand to be treated with respect by way of good customer service. It is murphy's law that when the tech is there it will not malfunction. I just went through the same thing. E* should just take your word for it. For the $299 fee they need to next day air you a new box! I too have a wife that is wondering why we pay so much a month for what seems lately to be nothing but a headache that has no cure. Just be more assertive with E* and don't let them tell you no. The customer is always right.


----------



## Portland Pete (Apr 16, 2006)

madbrain said:


> Yes. Exactly what I see.
> So far, I haven't been able to watch a single 2 hour movie on the 622. Which is very upsetting since I upgraded my package to platinum HD ...
> Last night I was watching a movie time delayed on Showtime HD. The receiver rebooted *twice* in the middle of the movie. I called Dish each time. I was furious. They didn't want to replace the box.
> Only when I explained to them that I didn't consider myself bound by a contract after 4 days of receiving broken equipment, and asking to cancel my Dish service and disputing all the charges with my credit card company, did they come to their senses and give me a week's programming credit and offer to send a replacement box. Let's hope the next one is usable !


Let's get real here. D/N dropped the ball on this one in the worst way and pretty much screwed anyone w/ a 211 or 622. They are so problematic that a complete fix of all issues is looking very grim. All we as loyal customers until now can do is to tell D/N to stuff these boxes you know where and fight for our rights as paying customers. Do not accept a "no" or "we can't do that" from these people! It's not right nor is it good customer service that these boxes were even released to the public. D/N needs to bend over backwords starting w/ an apology to customers to make this right. Believe me I am having ALL known receiver issues. It has got to be the worst experience I've ever had w/ D/N. Try to show off your expensive HD set up that you've talked so highly about to a group of friends and it mucks up five different ways and no programming can really be watched without a problem! That's highly embarassing. I took this frustrating BS situation all the way up to the ERT and basically said I wasn't paying my bill until my equipment worked properly or I would cancel. I was credited one month of service. Well I've been having these problems for about a month and a half. ever since I received my boxes. The engineers at D/N have been trying to fix these problems since February and it's now April 16th, and there is still no fix all software patch available. That's not very promising. I'm going to tell D/N that they need to keep crediting me a month of service until these issues are COMPLETELY resolved. Why should I pay a high amount of money every month if the receivers don't work properly and I can't enjoy the HD experience anymore because I have to perform a hard reset every 30 minutes that doesn't fix anything permanently. Just so very frustrating. So be strong, friend. Don't be taken advantage of. After all D/N was real quick to take your $299 upgrade fee right? What did you really get in return for that non refundable $299 fee? A whole lot of frustration and headache right? It's just not right! Hang in there.


----------



## Squiglee (Jan 20, 2004)

As I noted in an early post in this thread, I had all these problems with my first 622. Got a replacement box about two weeks ago and have not had a single problem since. No more reboots, no screeching speakers, no stuttering, no problems at all. The unit works like a charm. We do not have OTA out here so that may be part of my no problem situation.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Squiglee said:


> As I noted in an early post in this thread, I had all these problems with my first 622. Got a replacement box about two weeks ago and have not had a single problem since. No more reboots, no screeching speakers, no stuttering, no problems at all. The unit works like a charm. We do not have OTA out here so that may be part of my no problem situation.


Squiglee,

Do you happen to know the revisions of your old broken and new working 622 ?


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Pete,



Portland Pete said:


> Let's get real here. D/N dropped the ball on this one in the worst way and pretty much screwed anyone w/ a 211 or 622. They are so problematic that a complete fix of all issues is looking very grim. All we as loyal customers until now can do is to tell D/N to stuff these boxes you know where and fight for our rights as paying customers. Do not accept a "no" or "we can't do that" from these people! It's not right nor is it good customer service that these boxes were even released to the public. D/N needs to bend over backwords starting w/ an apology to customers to make this right. Believe me I am having ALL known receiver issues. It has got to be the worst experience I've ever had w/ D/N. Try to show off your expensive HD set up that you've talked so highly about to a group of friends and it mucks up five different ways and no programming can really be watched without a problem! That's highly embarassing. I took this frustrating BS situation all the way up to the ERT and basically said I wasn't paying my bill until my equipment worked properly or I would cancel. I was credited one month of service. Well I've been having these problems for about a month and a half. ever since I received my boxes. The engineers at D/N have been trying to fix these problems since February and it's now April 16th, and there is still no fix all software patch available. That's not very promising. I'm going to tell D/N that they need to keep crediting me a month of service until these issues are COMPLETELY resolved. Why should I pay a high amount of money every month if the receivers don't work properly and I can't enjoy the HD experience anymore because I have to perform a hard reset every 30 minutes that doesn't fix anything permanently. Just so very frustrating. So be strong, friend. Don't be taken advantage of. After all D/N was real quick to take your $299 upgrade fee right? What did you really get in return for that non refundable $299 fee? A whole lot of frustration and headache right? It's just not right! Hang in there.


I agree completely with the above. The 622 makes my 921 look really good, and I had cancelled dish over the 921 problems back in december in the first place, after almost 7 years with dish. I only reactivated dish last month to get the 622 upgrade, in the hope that it would be a better receiver. Sigh ...

BTW, if it gets down to that, I noted that the contract the installer made me sign last week is different from the deal I was told over the phone when I ordered the 622 upgrade. For one thing, it only lists a 12 months commitment rather than 18 months.

Also, it only lists fees for not returning the 211 and the 522 receivers, but none for the 622 . I guess that means I get to keep my 622 even if I cancel dish and don't return it . But I'm afraid I wouldn't want to at this point even if it was free, since it's not working !

My 622 $299 upgrade fee was only charged last month to my credit card, which I pay in full every month. But it was billed at the very beginning of new cycle. The credit card bill is not due for another couple of weeks thanks to the grace period. So, I haven't paid the upgrade fee yet. Hopefully I will receive the replacement 622 receiver tomorrow and the reboot issues will be all gone. If not, I plan on asking dish to take the 622 back and disputting the $299 fee with them, as well as notifying the bank that it's in dispute and that I will not pay it.


----------



## Portland Pete (Apr 16, 2006)

madbrain said:


> Pete,
> 
> I agree completely with the above. The 622 makes my 921 look really good, and I had cancelled dish over the 921 problems back in december in the first place, after almost 7 years with dish. I only reactivated dish last month to get the 622 upgrade, in the hope that it would be a better receiver. Sigh ...
> 
> ...


If everyone w/ these boxes and issues would take the same action, E* might take it more seriously and realize they have some very very unsatisfied and disappointed loyal HD lovers out there and fix it once and for all. I can understand a new box having a glitch that gets resolved in a week or two but this is ridiculous. My box has so many problems that HD is unviewable and only makes me more angry every time I try, especially OTA locals. I hope you get your $299 refunded. It's only fair. Good luck w/ that. Keep me posted.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

My unit today did a reboot all on it's own It was really frustrating. I was DVR'n a program and all of a sudden it just shut off for no reason. I know that it isn't a heat problem as far as where it is located. It is out in the open so there is no restriction of air flow. Dish really needs to get the bugs out of these units or I'm going to call and tell them to turn the 622 off unit the treads strat reporting the units working better. I will go back to my 942 which I havn't returned yet. In fact since I have several weeks to do it. I will wait until the threads start reporting problems fixed. I'm still gettting the pix freeze problem and have to hard reboot it almost everyday to stop the problems. This box is buggier than the 942 when it came out.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

UPS tried to deliver my new 622 monday but I was at work. I was able to pick it up on UPS will call at 8pm tuesday night.

The new one is a revision D. It took me a while (45mn) to get activated because the CSRs kept mistyping my R and S numbers. I already set up a lot of timers, dish passes, and my favorite channels. I watched it quite a bit already tuesday and wednesday night. So far, I'm a happy camper without a single reboot ! I'm not ready to declare victory yet, since this is such a short time with the new unit, but it's looking good, much better than the old one for sure where I was scared of watching anything while there was a recording in progress. I'm packing my rev C unit and sending it back.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I got my replacement 622 last night. I will not go into the details of getting it activated because it was what I would consider well beyond acceptable. However, so far so good. No reboots last night and this morning. Time will tell and I will update this thread after letting it go for a weekend.


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

Any updates on these issue?

For me, the issue has gotten worse. I now have two or more "lock ups" per day which require a reboot (via front panel or unplug).

It's becoming very frustrating - especially when it happens during an NBA game.


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

Get a replacement unit. I got mine 3 weeks ago and so far no reboots.



nightfly85 said:


> Any updates on these issue?
> 
> For me, the issue has gotten worse. I now have two or more "lock ups" per day which require a reboot (via front panel or unplug).
> 
> It's becoming very frustrating - especially when it happens during an NBA game.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

davidxlai said:


> Get a replacement unit. I got mine 3 weeks ago and so far no reboots.


I second that. I have had no issues at all since I got my replacement 622 D unit 2 weeks ago.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

I have posted this elsewhere in the forum, but I think it bears repeating here.

One issue re operating complex electronic equipment, especially computers and A/V equipment, that has received little attention on this forum is the quality of electrical service in the home. Although I do not have these readily at hand, I have read scores of technical articles about this subject over the last twenty years and the overwhelming conclusion is that a significant percentage of residences do not have sensitive electronic equipment connected to stable or "clean" electrical sources, and that this situation often creates operating problems that can be difficult to diagnose. There are a host of electrical and electronic issues involved here -- most of them technically over my head -- that are known, especially voltage fluctuations and spikes that will disrupt A/V equipment. I do not specifically know if they can cause the types of DVR problems being reported on this forum, but from computer system techs I have known and worked with, voltage and electrical interference problems, especially on non-dedicated power circuits used for computers and A/V equipment can cause very strange and unpredictable operational bugs. Professional computer techs universally recommend high quality surge protectors and, for highend expensive systems, usually recommend dedicated power supply circuits and power conditioners to eliminate electrical line power supply problems. A number of studies have shown that most surge protectors sold for home use are basically usefull for nothing other than providing additional 110V outlets.

Also, it is no secrete that there is a wide range in quality of various A/V equipment used in home theater systems -- you usually get what you pay for, so many of us go for the highest quality A/V receivers, cables, and other accesories that we can afford. This usually does not require spending tens of thousands of dollars, but wise shopping and use of purchase criteria in addition to cost are a good idea. 

While it has been recommended on this forum, I doubt that many have their DVRs connected to battery backup power supplies. I have found that even in my newer home, very brief power interuptions (so short they do not affect most appliances and other simple electrical devices) can cause shutdown of computers and some A/V equipment (including DVRs) unless they are connected to battery backup UPS equipment, and I suspect these very short power interuptions could also cause rebooting of DVRs. I have my Dish DVR 622 connected to one such UPS and my large-screen TV and other A/V equipment connected to anothe separate UPS; each UPS is sized to provide at least 20 minutes of battery backup operation. One can also buy higher end UPS equipment that includes an integral power conditioner to minimize voltage fluctuation issues.

I encourage professional computer and A/V techs and electronics experts to comment on the above and expand or correct my statements as appropriate.


----------



## PNTR10 (Feb 8, 2005)

My 622 Locks Up On Average Of Two Times Per Day, Forcing A Front Panel Reset..i Have Called Dish Three Times On This Problem With No Satisfaction. The First Time The Csr Took Me Through The Usual Steps Including A Power Cord Reset. (i'm Use To All Of These Steps Being I Upgraded From A 921). I Knew This Was Just Blowing Smoke But I Went Through All Of The Steps Knowing I Had No Choice..i Was Told That Should Solve My Problem..ha Ha.. Well It Worked.... For Two Hours.. The Next Day My Wife And I Were Watching A Pre Recorded Show And Recording Another..boom..lockup..i Called Dish ( I Understand That It's A New Machine And I Fully Expected A Few Bugs) And Got The Csr From Hell..here We Go Again, All The Usual Steps They Make You Go Through..while On The Phone I Express To Her That I Have Read That This Is Becoming A Fairly Common Occurance..you Would Think I Insulted Her First Born, She Became Extremely Short And Very Condescending Saying That She Has Never Heard Of This Being A Problem And I More Than Likely Have A Grounding Problem And Would Require A Service Call At My Expense..tried Talking Logic Saying I Never Had This Problem Untill My 622's Arrival. A Service Call Would Be Fine Under The Condition That When It's Determined That I Have No Install Problem I Won't Be Charged. Well Of Course That Didn't Fly..i Have Never Been Late Paying My Bill In Eight Years Of Being With Dish, Have Always Been On The New Technology Bandwagon. Including Hd Starting With The 6000 Then An 811 Then The 921 And Now A 622..she Wouldn't Send Service Untill I Paid For A Service Call Up Front. Thanks ,that's Ok And I Ended My Phone Call..today Is Young And We've Had One Lock Up So Far, Called Dish Again And Talked To An Extremely Nice Csr (i Have Almost Always Been Happy With The Help I Have Gotten From Dish) She Immediately Knew Of The Problem And Stated She Is Getting Quite A Few Calls On This Problem. Of Course We Once Again Had To Go Through All The Usual Steps..conclusion If The Lock Ups Continue To Get Worse Call Back And They'll Swap Out The 622..we'll See..


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

PNTR10 said:


> My 622 Locks Up On Average Of Two Times Per Day, Forcing A Front Panel Reset..i Have Called Dish Three Times On This Problem With No Satisfaction. ...


Your Word Processor is set to "Title Mode." :lol:

I've never seen such a long string of words with all words starting with a capital letter. :grin:


----------



## Squiglee (Jan 20, 2004)

Regarding battery backup:

I have all my electronics, including the 622, plugged into high quality uniteruptable power suppies that will power all the gear for about 15 minutes on a full power failure. We live at the end of the line in the mountains in western Maine and every time the wind blows the power will blip or die. We lost power completely for 4 days over the winter after a wind storm (not unusual here). So to protect our computers etc from the blips, I have three BIG UPS in strategic locations. (by the way we heat with wood and can pump water by hand if necessary)

The point of this is that even with that protection and conditioning of the power, we had the lockups and crashes on our first 622. After a few weeks of calls and waiting for the "software" fix, we asked for a new unit. Not one lock up or crash in the 5 weeks or so since we got the replacement.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

Squiglee said:


> Regarding battery backup:
> 
> I have all my electronics, including the 622, plugged into high quality uniteruptable power suppies that will power all the gear for about 15 minutes on a full power failure. We live at the end of the line in the mountains in western Maine and every time the wind blows the power will blip or die. We lost power completely for 4 days over the winter after a wind storm (not unusual here). So to protect our computers etc from the blips, I have three BIG UPS in strategic locations. (by the way we heat with wood and can pump water by hand if necessary)
> 
> The point of this is that even with that protection and conditioning of the power, we had the lockups and crashes on our first 622. After a few weeks of calls and waiting for the "software" fix, we asked for a new unit. Not one lock up or crash in the 5 weeks or so since we got the replacement.


Your positive experience with the replacement 622 certainly suggests a hardware or software issue with the first 622. Good to hear, though, that Dish is replacing them without too much of a hassle.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Squiglee said:


> Regarding battery backup:
> 
> I have all my electronics, including the 622, plugged into high quality uniteruptable power suppies that will power all the gear for about 15 minutes on a full power failure. We live at the end of the line in the mountains in western Maine and every time the wind blows the power will blip or die. We lost power completely for 4 days over the winter after a wind storm (not unusual here). So to protect our computers etc from the blips, I have three BIG UPS in strategic locations. (by the way we heat with wood and can pump water by hand if necessary)
> 
> The point of this is that even with that protection and conditioning of the power, we had the lockups and crashes on our first 622. After a few weeks of calls and waiting for the "software" fix, we asked for a new unit. Not one lock up or crash in the 5 weeks or so since we got the replacement.


I have pretty good power in California from the city of Santa Clara electric utility (Silicon valley power), but I still use a monster line conditioner for all home theater components including the 622.
The first rev C 622 had daily crashes; the new rev D has had none.
Both were at the same L356 software revision, so it was clearly a hardware problem.


----------

